# Change the look of your Lowrider w/ Vehicle Wraps



## VehicleWraps (Sep 15, 2009)

Check out my new 2009 Silverado Chevy Long Bed Truck I Just did a Vehicle Wrap for the SEMA SHOW in Las Vegas, i am now changing it for the Spring and Summer Car show season. I can hook up ultra glossy look to the matte dull look. Seamless vinyl graphics for your car show lowrider all day any day.. yah heard>!!!!! Im in the Bay Area, Central Valley, and Southern California if you need somthing hollah! discounts for car club members !


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no not on lowriders


goodbye now


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VehicleWraps_@Jan 24 2010, 12:31 AM~16391333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
camo training day Impala?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

GTFOUT :angry:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

I bet someone whos not from cali will try it to be diffrent :0 and fail


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jan 24 2010, 11:32 AM~16394512
> *I bet someone whos not from cali will try it to be diffrent :0 and fail
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

post more pics


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jan 24 2010, 12:32 PM~16394512
> *I bet someone whos not from cali will try it to be diffrent :0 and fail
> *


THERE WAS A NICE 2000 LINCOLN JUICED UP BACK IN THE DAYS ON CALI SWANGIN WITH ITS RECORD COMPANY ALL OVER IT. LOOKED GOOD


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 24 2010, 01:14 PM~16395229
> *THERE WAS A NICE 2000 LINCOLN JUICED UP BACK IN THE DAYS ON CALI SWANGIN WITH ITS RECORD COMPANY ALL OVER IT. LOOKED GOOD
> *


I saw a ford explorer with E-40,s face real huge on the side of it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

THAT CAMO LOOKS GAY HE DID A HORRIBLE JOB ON THAT TRUCK WHY WOULD I LET HIME DO A SHOW CAR???? THE V AND THE W ARE CAPITALIZED BUT NOT THE C????? ON THE BACK OF THE CAR

YOU CAN BARELY MAKE OUT WHAT IT SAYS! DEFINATELY DIDNT TAKE ANY MARKETING OR ADVERTISING CLASSES....... IF THAT TRUCK IS DRIVING DOWN THE ROAD AT 40 MPH AND YOU ARE STANDING STILL WHICH IS THE REVERSE OF CONVENTIONAL ADVERTISING THINKING.....COULD YOU READ ALL THAT???? DOES HE EVEN KNOW WHAT THE HUMAN EYE CAN SEE AT 40 MPH????

DONT GET SUCKERED!!!!!! HE A FOOL!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

for business id totally agree or support vehicles etc. excellent advertzibg but this will never replace a paint job esp in a low


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

not really for lowriders more for euros ,trucks and work cars or trucks.


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree in Cali will never see a lowrider with wraps on it


----------



## babie is nana 13 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VehicleWraps_@Jan 24 2010, 01:31 AM~16391333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :sprint:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

somebody get to work on some photo shop!
:biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jan 24 2010, 12:52 AM~16391425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Jan 24 2010, 03:22 PM~16395289
> *I saw a ford explorer with E-40,s face real huge on the side of it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 might be one of those promo cars. probably promoting just E-40 or his new album or something


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 25 2010, 06:51 PM~16409125
> *X2
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A DIFFRENT ONE, I THINK ITS GOOD TO PROMOTE SOMETHING LIKE A SHOP OR SOMETHING


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmm... do they make them in solid colors with the trim mouldings printed on? Might be cheap way to cover a car till you paint it. :biggrin: Or try out some wild color you are not quite sure will work.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

get outta here with vinal crap in the paint & body section. you will never get close to the depth and shine of paint with a wrap, paint work is an artform not a computer program ,dont insult all the true artisians on here with some lame computer printed wraps. Now for company rides or windows it works, but who really cares about those anyways....










wrap done on a showcar here in town, our shop ended up having to custom paint all the areas the wrap could not cover, think the owner ended up just ripping all the vinal off, so at least it has that as a plus.......


----------



## VehicleWraps (Sep 15, 2009)

My Escalade Promoting FreshCoast Magazine Year: 2002


----------



## VehicleWraps (Sep 15, 2009)

. You can change this vinyl whenever you want with no damage to original OEM paint . My Webpage


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 26 2010, 05:07 PM~16420599
> *get outta here with vinal crap in the paint & body section. you will never get close to the depth and shine of paint with a wrap, paint work is an artform not a computer program ,dont insult all the true artisians on here with some lame computer printed wraps. Now  for company rides or windows it works, but who really cares about those anyways....
> 
> 
> ...


WOULD LOOK KINDA COOL TO WRAP THE INSDIE OF A HOOD AND TRUNK HOW MUCH?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VehicleWraps_@Jan 29 2010, 06:41 AM~16449225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats al its good for...


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 24 2010, 07:52 AM~16391425
> *no not on lowriders
> goodbye now
> *


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

id throw that shit on a enclosed trailer or something maybe a hopper for advertisement purposes..but youll never get the effects or depth or shine of paint out of it...my.02....


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 26 2010, 06:07 PM~16420599
> *get outta here with vinal crap in the paint & body section. you will never get close to the depth and shine of paint with a wrap, paint work is an artform not a computer program ,dont insult all the true artisians on here with some lame computer printed wraps. Now  for company rides or windows it works, but who really cares about those anyways....
> 
> 
> ...


That looks deeper and shinier than half the paint jobs in this section.


----------



## rockrj (Dec 1, 2014)

I see your 2009 model Silverado Chevy Long Bed Truck .. Look of your truck with wraps is amazing..


----------



## Samuel ALex (Feb 16, 2015)

your car is looking awesome :thumbsup: no doubt that paint job is lookin better than Vehicle Wraps.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dcairns said:


> Hmmm... do they make them in solid colors with the trim mouldings printed on? Might be cheap way to cover a car till you paint it. :biggrin: Or try out some wild color you are not quite sure will work.



D

now thats an idea to consider, decal with a design pattern to consider and trim on it just to see if it looks good before investing in a full job that id try if it were cost effective


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, reminds me of this:


----------

